# indian migrtating to australia



## alexmathias (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi ,
I am a facilities engineer with a degree in electrical and electronics and a PG in MBA(HR and marketing) i have recently appeared for IELTS and am hoping for the results to be good .I would like to know for what kind of a visa need i apply for getting PR in australia and is there opportunities in australia for facility management would like to know the details along with the documents which are required too .It would be great if someone should help me on what should be the score and places to stay bank balance which must be shown etc would also like to know the type of visa am supposed to apply for i have 9 years of work experience


----------

